# HELP [email protected]



## sesshofx (Feb 17, 2006)

I recently installed Limewire to test it out and found to be having problems where the software kept opening up by itself. I uninstalled Limewire and now I have a window that keeps popping up stating "One or more files appear to be invalid... asking that i send a copy of the error report to an email address entitled [email protected]" When I send emails to this address they get bounced back... Please can anyone tell me how to get rid of this? I have searched the net and it appears to be a common problem however I couldn't find a simple fix.. Please help :dead:


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry, But Read The Forum Rules, We Are not allowed to give out help with P2P apps... sorry...


----------

